# The Provari P3 First Look



## Ash (12/8/14)

Its almost here guys....Almost here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

Looks very nice. I wonder how much it will set you back though.


----------



## WHeunis (12/8/14)

I was excited, and then he said the curseword for new products.
20W.

Cmon now! REALLY?!
They couldn't up the thing to 30W?!

Not worth it imo.


----------



## DoubleD (12/8/14)

Man! it is pretty though


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

I really like the features of the Provari 3... I may even treat myself when they become available.... I still have never gone higher than 12 watts on my Sigelei 20W and still can't figure why anyone would want to... I guess the cloud blowers would want to but not the flavour junkies like me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

